# Panorama? Portrait or Landscape?



## cbarnard7 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been trying to work on my panoramas and I'd like some help-

When you're shooting, do you shoot horizontally (landscape-like) or vertically (portrait-like)? And, how many photos do you normally take for stitching? 

I shot this one with 4 pictures, with the camera horizontal. Would you consider this to be a decent panorama, or not really? 

I'm hoping to get some more shots, similar to this one, when the fall leaves change over a lake. I know some of you are great at this, so let me know! I'd rather hear it from you all then some youtube video.


----------



## PJL (Oct 3, 2013)

For highest resolution, shoot portrait. How many frames you stitch together is situational -- not really a "right" answer.

It's a pretty scene, but the large shadows in the tree line are distracting and kind of ruin it for me.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 3, 2013)

PJL said:


> For highest resolution, shoot portrait. How many frames you stitch together is situational -- not really a "right" answer.
> 
> It's a pretty scene, but the large shadows in the tree line are distracting and kind of ruin it for me.



Nice and insightful critique and info- I appreciate it! Thanks.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been out scouting scenes for the leaves changing also. PJL mentioned shadows. Will you be able to do this spot at a different time of day to get rid of shadows? 
Now that I have improved somewhat, I would like to take more in portrait mode, but my tripod head will have to get changed. Only have a cheapie that holds it in landscape.
happy shooting
Nancy


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 3, 2013)

NancyMoranG said:


> I have been out scouting scenes for the leaves changing also. PJL mentioned shadows. Will you be able to do this spot at a different time of day to get rid of shadows?
> Now that I have improved somewhat, I would like to take more in portrait mode, but my tripod head will have to get changed. Only have a cheapie that holds it in landscape.
> happy shooting
> Nancy



Unfortunately, probably not. This is a little bit of a drive from me and I was hoping to get a lake/sunrise shot, but I started shooting when I got this picture (right as the sun came up) but it immediately hid behind clouds and stayed there all day! This was the only keeper, but I think next time I try a panorama I will do portrait!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2013)

I shoot my panos 99% of the time in portrait orientation (unless I'm doing a Gigapan, then it's landscape).  I typically shoot every 15-20° even when using a 17mm on a full-frame.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 3, 2013)

If you're going to shoot pano's in portrait orientation, you should probably at least have an L bracket for your camera.  Ideally, you'd like to rotate your camera around the nodal point of your lens, which is out in front of the sensor (as opposed to the tripod mount we normally use, which is typically centered on the sensor).  The difference isn't huge when shooting in landscape orientation, but if you use a ballhead that just lays the camera over to the side for portrait shooting and then rotate the ballhead, you're really messing with the geometry of the shot.  If everything in your shot is very, very far away, the angles might not hurt you too much, but it's something to be aware of.  Mounting your camera on an L bracket would get you back to rotating around the sensor at least.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 3, 2013)

lambertpix said:


> If you're going to shoot pano's in portrait orientation, you should probably at least have an L bracket for your camera. Ideally, you'd like to rotate your camera around the nodal point of your lens, which is out in front of the sensor (as opposed to the tripod mount we normally use, which is typically centered on the sensor). The difference isn't huge when shooting in landscape orientation, but if you use a ballhead that just lays the camera over to the side for portrait shooting and then rotate the ballhead, you're really messing with the geometry of the shot. If everything in your shot is very, very far away, the angles might not hurt you too much, but it's something to be aware of. Mounting your camera on an L bracket would get you back to rotating around the sensor at least.



That's a great idea...Do those L-brackets cost a lot? Are they specific for your camera, or is the threading the same?


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 3, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> lambertpix said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to shoot pano's in portrait orientation, you should probably at least have an L bracket for your camera. Ideally, you'd like to rotate your camera around the nodal point of your lens, which is out in front of the sensor (as opposed to the tripod mount we normally use, which is typically centered on the sensor). The difference isn't huge when shooting in landscape orientation, but if you use a ballhead that just lays the camera over to the side for portrait shooting and then rotate the ballhead, you're really messing with the geometry of the shot. If everything in your shot is very, very far away, the angles might not hurt you too much, but it's something to be aware of. Mounting your camera on an L bracket would get you back to rotating around the sensor at least.
> ...



Most of the ones I've seen are Arca-compatible, and the cost varies  quite a bit.  There are some generic models that are reasonably-priced  (~$60), and there are usually more specific designs that are intended to  leave openings for doors, connectors, what have you on specific  cameras.


----------

